# Anyone know anything about genies?



## Kirai (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been toying with a story involving genies (jinn/djinn as they are sometimes called) and I am trying to make it unique I have ideas about how to do that but most the information I am finding is scarce, incomplete or contradictory. Basically I am just wondering if anyone knows any good sites that would have a lot of basic information about genies. OR someone who just knows stuff about genies I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 26, 2014)

That you can't wish for more wishes or they get really pissed.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

The little mini-whirl winds that you see blowing leaves or trash around? Those are larger and more common in the  Arabian desert.  A dust devil...they are the model for a genie's apparition; not 'smoke' coming out of a lamp. http://www.bing.com/search?q=dust+d...74&pq=dust+devil&sc=8-10&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=&ghc=1


----------



## Nickleby (Apr 27, 2014)

_The Arabian Nights_ is a great source for information about, and ways to present, genies.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 27, 2014)

The the Arabian Nights is very good however a majority of the tales are of Chinese nature (oddly enough).
I know a solid amout what is your question?


----------



## Kirai (Apr 27, 2014)

if only i could narrow it down. Lol let me see.  The different castes would be a good place to start I guess. i know that there are supposed to be five castes of genies what do you know about the castes?


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 27, 2014)

Its hard to explain.  They arent so much castes um... let me get back to you on that one I will have to write something up as an explanation.  Ill pm that to you.  How about you post another question.


----------



## Kirai (Apr 28, 2014)

fair enough... umm then there is the whole are genies truly bound to objects things? Once again I've found contradictory information. Some say yes some say no some say specific types. Then there is the whole what wishes are forbidden for genies.


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 28, 2014)

Haha that ties in to the other question.    Ok.  Greenies are the eastern equivalent of oir demons.  ..kinda... they are a mixture between demon and fairy.  

Geenies can be very wll know.  As we have demons who are well known.  They can posess people just like our demons can.  Some/most are truly evil but some arent so evil to the piint that you could call them good.  

You cannot kill a geenie because their souls are not part of our word so instead people would tie their souls to objects.  

The wish thing...

It is not a rule that geenies must proform wishes for people.  Originally they did because they were greatful for being released from their bonds.  It really depends on the stories.
One famous djinn very powerful, very old would batter with you for your innermost secrets. 

Does any of that make sensem. What im basically saying is, there are so many geenie stories that there is no specific truth.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, you have those typical blue jeanies that appear when you rub a magical lamp and then you have the real ones, the djinn, and believe me, they don't grant you wishes.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 28, 2014)

They come in bottles... And don't really exist.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 29, 2014)

I remember when I was little I read a really old book with stories about genies and jinn. Two that I can still recall are the Chinese version of Aladdin in which the genie scared me, gave me nightmares for a few nights. He wasn't a friendly genie at all and the illustrations had him towering formidably over Aladdin. He was red with a tuft of black hair and was surrounded by black smoke and had a look of pure hatred on his face. The second story was about a jinn who took the shape of a Fennec Fox and the way you could tell it was a jinn was by the slit in it's ear. I don't remember if it was friendly or not, though. Being tied to objects and offering a wish (don't know when the specific number three came to be in the stories)to someone out of gratitude for being freed is about the extent of my knowledge on genies. Everything else I know about them comes from Bugs Bunny/Daffy Duck cartoons. 

:albino:


----------



## MysticalMind (May 19, 2014)

When people think of Genies I assume they think of Disney movies. That at least, I know is wrong. I like to watch religious debates so I know a bit about Jinn (but not much). This book and its sequel talk about Jinn and Arabian culture and so may be good to read. I've not read them myself but have seen them mentioned on the Wikipedia article about Jinn/Djinn. Obviously though, there is no evidence such entities exists, and until one complains, I will not retract that statement.


----------



## Greimour (May 19, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> That you can't wish for more wishes or they get really pissed.



Lol. That isn't true.

- Depends where you get your information for genies. Do you want religious text/mythology genies or non-fiction fantasy genre genies?

Genies such as the one found in Aladdin comes from _*1,000 Arabian Nights*_. He didn't originally have only 3 wishes, he had infinite. It is partially believed to be based on the Law of Attraction, partially understood as 'positive thinking produces positive results'. For example, if you always think of your dream home and feel it emotionally, the Universe will deliver your wish (eventually - in the quickest possible manner without breaking other laws of the Universe- study law of attraction if this bothers you - or  just don't believe it.). If you always have bad thoughts and feelings (like depressed about bills) the Universe shall deliver. The Universe (and genies) are non-judgmental. Whether you wish for good or bad, they don't care - they just deliver. And so comes 'Law of Attraction' from Genies = Arabian Nights.

However.

On a religious and mythological level, they are supernatural beings with physical bodies. That is to say, though they exist between worlds/universes/dimensions - they can interact with us and the physical plane when here with us. Their bodies appear to be made of fire (in the Qu'Ran at least.) and no smoke comes from their bodies. (Not even the bottom half) - They are the only other sapient creation of God to have free will. 
(Angel, Human, Genie - Angel has no free will) 
They are equally as diverse as human, able to be good, bad or neutral and everything in between. - That of course depends on if you believe in 'evil' ...
- Evil is merely the absence of Good and not real at all. Arguments and debates aside, the truth behind those words is what coined the phrase "Without God, Everything is Permissible"

- For knowledge on Genies look to the Qu'Ran, Arabian Mythology and Pre-Arabian Mythology.


*Anyway* - in fantasy fiction - Genies can be whatever you like:
- A people
- A species
- A Race of sapient beings
- Beings of creation with cosmic powers
- Immortal Wizards (and witches?)

There is no limit on Genies. 

Scorpion King - Djinn: 



Like I said, Djinn, Jinn, Genie - whatever... not limited to anything that currently exists.  It depends entirely on their purpose. Grant wishes? Be a tool for the plot? Essential part of the plot?

I can't stress enough how free you are to explore with genies. Are they as useful as regular horses would have been in Harry Potter considering they had Thestrals and broomsticks? If so, then don't use them at all... if they are as essential to the story as fish in '_Finding Nemo_' - by all means, go right ahead. 

It all comes down to what kind of story you are writing. Religious? Fact? Fantasy Fiction? Fiction in general? 

If it is anything non-factual - seriously, have fun with it. You aren't bound by ropes and chains. Go wild.

There was no given standard for "Elves" before Tolkien - and even Rowling broke free of the 'stipulation'

There was no given standard for Genie either (in fiction) prior to Aladdin by Disney - only religious texts and mythology - same as Elves.

There was no given standard for a great many things... including vampires - and yet, even vampires with Meyer (despite attempts from Blade) have finally broken free of the bonds that restricted them to nightly excursions. 

There is still no given standard for Genies. (Despite Aladdin)


Have fun, enjoy, don't stress.

- Kev.

P.S: If your story demands more exclusive knowledge on Genies - try to explain why and I will try and deliver the information you want.


----------



## Ethan (May 24, 2014)

As imaginary creatures, you could assign whatever characters traits/abilities/weaknesses, you can think of. Think about Elves and how many different writers portray them. They are whatever the writer makes them!


----------



## WechtleinUns (May 29, 2014)

Huh. I thought that the blue genie in aladdin was all there was to know. Interesting stuff, guys.


----------

